# Can you please vote for us?!



## CWeber (Feb 24, 2011)

I am REALLY trying hard to help my sister get enough votes to get into the semi-finals and be eligible to possibly win a free breeding to a AQHA stallion of her dreams. The regular studfee is $8500 and definately not something she can normally afford so I am really hoping everyone can help! So please if you have a few moments and can vote and even pass this along to any friends that you know that might vote or paste on your facebook wall we would sure appreciate all the help we can get. You do need to have a facebook account so that will probably elimate some of you but I thought I would try. Thanks everyone! 

To vote for Shelaghs entry go to:

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=56778&id=152903214721579#!/HorseCoupons and click like at the top of the page. You are then a fan of the Horse coupon Book.

Then click here:
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=202455323099701&set=a.201980486480518.56778.152903214721579&theater at the bottom of her poem there is a small "like" tab, click that and you are done. It is as easy as that and your vote means so much! Everyone counts so please help! 

Thanks again!


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

liked 

you already have heaps  wish you luck


----------



## gaelgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

I was #315! Good luck, I hope you get it, that would be awesome.


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

Liked


----------

